# ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING vs GIGABYTE AORUS B450 PRO



## bL1nd3R (Apr 21, 2020)

Which one of these motherboards are better for
CPU : Ryzen 5 3600
Ram : Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit
GPU : 5700 XT


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 21, 2020)

Asus is generally better in terms of quality and customer service, notwithstanding the 2 boards you mentioned.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Apr 21, 2020)

I m still not sure which one to go with


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 21, 2020)

6 of one, half dozen of the other. Choose your poison. 

So long as they have the features you need, it comes down to look and price. Why not wait a week and see what amd 550 boards have in store...


----------



## bL1nd3R (Apr 21, 2020)

I found this one aswell : MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX
this is a f. hard choice


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2020)

Just get the Tomahawk Max.... It's vrm/heatsink combination can handle any ryzen 3000 chip, it's well made, and has good memory compatibility.

It's better than all 3 of the boards you have listed here.


----------



## Ex amd fanboy (Apr 21, 2020)

bL1nd3R said:


> I found this one aswell : MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX
> this is a f. hard choice


This one has the same VRM as B450 Tomahawk. And it is better than both Asus and Gigabyte ones that you mentioned. And it`s usually cheaper than Tomahawk. It is a way to go in my opinion.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2020)

Ex amd fanboy said:


> This one has the same VRM as B450 Tomahawk. And it is better than both Asus and Gigabyte ones that you mentioned. And it`s usually cheaper than Tomahawk. It is a way to go in my opinion.




I think due to the heatsink used it runs about 15-20C warmer on the VRMs otherwise yeah its pretty decent.


----------



## xman2007 (Apr 21, 2020)

bL1nd3R said:


> I found this one aswell : MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX
> this is a f. hard choice


I have that, its a decent board (see my specs)  though I preferred my previous Asrock B350M though there are no discernable differences for the average user, still recommend Asus over Gigabyte, search the number of complainants on here relating to Gigabyte and you'll see why


----------



## birdie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd go for GigaByte as it's offering the biggest bang for the buck.

Quick compare between them: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare?CompareItemList=13-119-142,9SIAGY9ABH1696,13-145-082

Considering it has the largest number of reviews on NewEgg, people seem to share my PoV.


----------



## iuliug (Apr 21, 2020)

I got a X470 Gaming Plus (very sililar), if u go with GB don't overclock the VRM will heat up (maybe not that much for a 6 core  -stock should be ok though) - also GB Bios is very limited for O/C.

The on-board audio AC1220 is pretty solid.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 21, 2020)

birdie said:


> I'd go for GigaByte as it's offering the biggest bang for the buck.
> 
> Quick compare between them: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare?CompareItemList=13-119-142,9SIAGY9ABH1696,13-145-082
> 
> Considering it has the largest number of reviews on NewEgg, people seem to share my PoV.




its an ok board but the Tomahawk destroys it as far as VRM performance goes.




Maybe a 3950X isn't the most realistic comparison but better is better...


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 22, 2020)

Personally, I don't find most of the B series worth it because by the time you find one without a substandard audio abd LAn system, you could get a Z series

The MSI is very popular often sold out...some comparisions

MSI supported RAm speed goes to 4133, other 2 top out at 3200.
The Gigabyte has ALC 1220, MSI goes middle of the road w/  ALC992 and the SUS goes to th enottom of th ebarrerl w/ ALC 887
MSI supports more USB ports

The MSI Gaming Pro Carbon is $159 on newwgg but again that one is also often sold out.  And the MSI X570 A-pro is also $159 and it has ALC 1220, goes to 4400 RAM speed


----------



## birdie (Apr 22, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> its an ok board but the Tomahawk destroys it as far as VRM performance goes.
> 
> Maybe a 3950X isn't the most realistic comparison but better is better...



The person who asked for advice didn't intend to run the power hungry 3950X or OC his CPU. This comparison is void and nil. 3600 draws less than 90W, while 3950X can draw up to 150W. No point for overpaying for features and capabilities you're unlikely to ever use 'cause otherwise you'd be better off with a $1000 motherboard with all the bells and whistles and water cooling.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Personally, I don't find most of the B series worth it because by the time you find one without a substandard audio abd LAn system, you could get a Z series
> 
> The MSI is very popular often sold out...some comparisions
> 
> ...


actually, the asus is 3400 mhz and giga 3600. Dont trust newegg specs. 



birdie said:


> No point for overpaying for features and capabilities you're unlikely to ever use 'cause otherwise you'd be better off with a $1000 motherboard with all the bells and whistles and water cooling.


There's a difference between paying $70 more and $870 more, lol...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2020)

birdie said:


> The person who asked for advice didn't intend to run the power hungry 3950X or OC his CPU. This comparison is void and nil. 3600 draws less than 90W, while 3950X can draw up to 150W. No point for overpaying for features and capabilities you're unlikely to ever use 'cause otherwise you'd be better off with a $1000 motherboard with all the bells and whistles and water cooling.



The tomahawk is typically around the same price and still vastly superior when it comes to vrm performance. Only the OP can decide if he wants a board that can easily handle every chip the socket supports or a board that approaches 100c depending on what chip you stick in it.


----------



## IceShroom (Apr 22, 2020)

AsRock B450-Pro is also a good choice. Avoid the Gigabyte board.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> AsRock B450-Pro is also a good choice. Avoid the Gigabyte board.


Why should that Gigabyte be avoided?


----------



## IceShroom (Apr 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Why should that Gigabyte be avoided?


AFAIK that board has 2 inductor for 1 phase and each phase has 1 Low side and 1 high side.
And this : (it is around 9:45 mark)


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2020)

I personally choose the MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon-AC after watching Buildzoid video about VRM on the B450 line up and he has done others too.

His videos are really good to watch when he analyzes VRM he personally uses the MSI B450M Mortar Titantium which is equal to the Gaming Pro Carbon in VRM if I remember correctly.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> AFAIK that board has 2 inductor for 1 phase and each phase has 1 Low side and 1 high side.
> And this : (it is around 9:45 mark)


Ty for the information. You should do this on every post... support your reasoning.

So with airflow, it's fine.............I don't understand why not to buy it unless it is in a passive chassis or zero airflow.


----------



## IceShroom (Apr 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Ty for the information. You should do this on every post... support your reasoning.
> 
> So with airflow, it's fine.............I don't understand why not to buy it unless it is in a passive chassis or zero airflow.


The OP has option between motherboards and it is the least good one, thats is why I told to avoid it.


----------



## apoklyps3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Get Strix  B450-F Gaming  if you can find it. 
Good featureset. Paired it with a 3700x


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 27, 2020)

B450 Aorus Pro is very similar to my x470 aorus ultra (same board, just swapped chipset). Solid board, but definitely needs some airlfow  over VRM. My case had no exhaust fan, so I had to dig through my parts bin for a spare 120mm fan. Afterwards everything was perfect. The issue is not VRM itself, but a radiator design, which traps lots of air nearby. Without exhaust it would easily hit over 80C at full load, while after it never gets near 60C. Usually at full load with 20C ambient it's chilling at comfortable 55-58C.
BTW, I'm running R5-1600X, so a puny 65W from R5 3600 is nothing for that VRM.


----------



## Countryside (Apr 27, 2020)

That Gigabyte board is very decent, ASUS has tendency do realease bios updatades once a full moon, and the price on that strix is shait. I wolud take the Gigabyte or MSI B450 Tomahawk max.

PS: If you take the Gigabyte it needs bios update to support Matisse you can let the local shop do it for you or do it your self if you know how to just make sure you follow the steps when you update.


----------



## apoklyps3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I got that strix for about the same price as tomahawk max & the gigabyte board.
The feature set it makes the tomahawk shameful. 
why would you need bios updates every month, unless something is wrong with your board.


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2020)

I'm probably late on this thread, but a BIG NO for that TUF B450-Plus Gaming. I have that and well, I knew that I bought crap (I had to get a motherboard NOW when I bought this), but this is waaay worse than I thought. MSI is awesome in the B450 series.






						Motherboard VRM Tier List v2 (currently AMD only)
					

Credit to: @LukeSavenije The following list is based on facts, ranked on power delivery and known problems. The list will include boards that support CPU overclocking available at retail from different brands. There are still differences in performance among boards of the same tier. As a result, ...




					linustechtips.com
				




Tier E. I don't OC even my 2600 on this POS even I'm running on custom loop, the VRM is just so bad.



apoklyps3 said:


> why would you need bios updates every month, unless something is wrong with your board.


New AGESA versions can improve performance, compatibility, max boost etc., it's recommended to always upgrade bios on AM4 boards.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 4, 2020)

Gigachew has more features, it has no VRM issues inside of a chassis with good airflow.


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Gigachew has more features, it has no VRM issues inside of a chassis with good airflow.


Ahahah, got it  now... Gigabyte = Gigabite = Gigachew...


----------

